# Westbrook Prepatory School - Folkestone



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2013)

_“Children at a preparatory school in Kent have been left without places for September after the school suddenly announced its closure. Parent Sarah Whiten said letters about the closure of Westbrook House Preparatory School in Folkestone, were sent out after the end of term.
The school has blamed a shortage of pupils and financial losses.”_
- BBC News, 18th July 2008 

_“Shit The Police are here!”_ - UrbanX, January 2013 







Theres loads of history on this place online so I wont bore you with the details. I’ve seen some reports from Nelly & SK from around June 2011, and it looks like a different place, it’s seriously gone downhill. 

The first classroom we came to had a lot of old resources boxed up ready to be moved, but obviously never were. 










There were still a lot of piano’s about, I passed at least 4, this one still perfectly in tune! 





Attendance register from 1969, note how each childs religious denomination has been written next to their name: 





It’s a sign of the times, but coloured children would be marked with a “B” and mixed race children marked with “WB”: 





Main hall:










The whole school is accessible bar the chapel, which has been locked down. 





We wandered the corridors and classrooms for a while, they were pretty much all stripped, only the odd text book here and there. 






But the art room was still quite fun. Vandals had thrown the powder paint about, creating a patchwork of colours on the floor: 





I looked out the window to find the police waiting right by our access point. Bugger! 





Time to play the waiting game, so I settled down with a few students sketch books and started thumbing through. 
















Eventually, he got called to something more urgent than us and went away, so we decided to leave right behind him. 

The site is on the market for £2m, with permission to build 28 houses. They’re planning on demolishing the whole of the school, including the chapel: 





This is the only bit they’re planning to retain: 





Cheers for looking.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 18, 2013)

Saw this on your site recently and loved it! Awesome shots and bet it was funny seeing the Police turn up!

Cheers for posting it up mate!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2013)

Another stunning set of photos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice set bud wish I had seen it with ya


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 18, 2013)

Be a shame to see it turned to rubble. Great shot of the bacon boys


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks good, stunning photos as always.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 18, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Eventually, he got called to something more urgent than us and went away, so we decided to leave right behind him.



Did you happen to ring something more urgent in?


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 18, 2013)

I went here until I was about 6, when my family moved to Thanet. I attended St Mary's Westbrook, the small building just around the corner.


----------



## dizzydebs (Jan 18, 2013)

How coud anyone want to knock down such a beautiful building amazes me!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 18, 2013)

*Lovely stuff! Got some bostin detail shots there...*


----------



## alex76 (Jan 18, 2013)

cracking shots as always mr x


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 18, 2013)

Another great report and another great set of images !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 18, 2013)

Superb building,great photos.


----------



## nelly (Jan 26, 2013)

Great, love the waiting game


----------



## MrDan (Jan 26, 2013)

I was shocked at the old register with the religion and the B/WB for non-white pupils!


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 26, 2013)

Excellent set. I have my eye on this a while, but its very Public


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 26, 2013)

Excellent report as all ways mate, always enjoy looking at them..


----------



## Woofem (Jan 27, 2013)

stunning work as usual mate


----------



## King Al (Jan 27, 2013)

Superb as always UX! some of those kids drawings are weird!


----------



## mummyshambles (Jan 30, 2013)

enjoyed exploring this place a year or so ago, there is a nosy old biddy whose house overlooks this place and she saw us leaving and called the police, but they drove straight past us..we obviously dont look the criminal type..


----------

